
Dell just unveiled its China-only smartphone “Mini 3i” (the first pictures) - davidw
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/08/17/dell-just-unveiled-its-china-only-smartphone-mini-3i-the-first-pictures/
======
jacquesm
That's a pretty high res screen for a phone, I'm really surprised by that.

Even the 'smartphones' usually have pretty crappy screens.

~~~
electromagnetic
I agree, once screens hit 640x480 I believe the smartphones might start being
capable of replacing PC's, but at present they're either a keyboard with a
crappy screen, or a crappy screen.

Also one of the key things that has driven PC sales for the longest time is
video games, yet the phone market hasn't grasped this, and despite nvidia
releasing a mobile chipset for cellphones a few years back, I've never seen a
big phone carrying it. I mean look at the sheer sales of the DS, all a
developer has to do is stick a $200 phone into a DS and you've got the best
selling product on the planet for $400.

~~~
jacquesm
> all a developer has to do is stick a $200 phone into a DS and you've got the
> best selling product on the planet for $400.

Of all the ideas that float by here I think this is one of the very best.

Nintendo making a handset, it's totally logical.

edit:

<http://wii.ign.com/articles/762/762064p1.html>

[http://daemon619.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/nintendo-wii-
ph...](http://daemon619.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/nintendo-wii-phone.jpg)

~~~
halo
I doubt Nintendo will release a phone, but I do have long thought that they
will add Kindle-like functionality for online gaming in the future.

------
alex_c
Smartphones have already been outselling laptops for a while now. Not at all
surprised to see PC manufacturers jump in.

------
mrshoe
Shouldn't it be embarrassing for Dell to release a phone that looks like a
poorly made iPhone? Have they no shame?

